# Turbo or vacuum leak somewhere



## jjsmit02 (Sep 26, 2017)

I have a leak coming from somewhere, either the turbo Is cracked, the intercooler pipe or a vacuum line. I have codes up the wazoo. I'm sure there's other things that is could be as well.
Codes p0299, p003a, p24A5 p2598. 

Has anybody had these issues with their ctd?


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

The plastic going to the manifold likes to crack sometimes.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

https://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-...ussion/236853-does-anyone-know-name-part.html

this guy has same issues


----------



## Frarey17 (Aug 21, 2016)

Yea I have very similar codes but notoced my vacuum pump is leaking oil so that may be the issue and also I think my MAP sensor make have sludge buildup after 88,000 miles and not ever cleaning it


----------



## Frarey17 (Aug 21, 2016)

I cleaned the MAP sensor and all those codes I had which were the same as yours went away. Problem solved


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

I replaced the MAP sensor I think around 65k and I think I paid around $25, it was full of crud. Was having no issues or codes.


----------



## rescueswimmer (Mar 28, 2013)

I cleaned my map at 50K and it was pretty much clogged, when I went to clean it at 100K it was broken off in the intake. I was able to use a medical Hemastat to pull it out. Rock Auto has the factory Bosh for like 24.99 or something.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Frarey17 said:


> I cleaned the MAP sensor and all those codes I had which were the same as yours went away. Problem solved


what cleaner did you use?


----------



## Frarey17 (Aug 21, 2016)

I used CRC MAF cleaner I bought at advanced auto parts

what cleaner did you use?[/QUOTE]


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Frarey17 said:


> I used CRC MAF cleaner I bought at advanced auto parts
> 
> what cleaner did you use?


[/QUOTE]

thx


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

thx[/QUOTE]

THX, is that a specific store brand? :th_SmlyROFL:


----------

